# Miracle Gro Shake n Feed 12-4-8 as Root Tab



## jonl (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi there,
I'm wondering if anyone has comments on whether my miracle gro product is a suitable root tab? I can't find the osmocote plus that everyone on the internet suggests here in Vancouver.

I've planted one in my 10G for a month now, my guppies are doing fine, but I'd like to make sure.

I've planted some corkscrew vals near the vicinity of my DIY root tab, but they grow very slowly.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

They should be fine. Root feeding usually takes a bit longer for plant to establish than water column feeding. 

Water column fertilizer works better for moss. 

What type of light do you have on the tank?


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

EDGE said:


> They should be fine. Root feeding usually takes a bit longer for plant to establish than water column feeding.
> 
> Water column fertilizer works better for moss.
> 
> What type of light do you have on the tank?


Just out of curiousity can you elaborate more on water column feeding as in what supplements do you recommend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Nitrogen, Phosphorus, Potassium. Calcium, Magnesium, Trace (micro nutrients), sulphate. 

You can use aquarium product but they cost more Such as Seachem, Tropica, etc.

If people are using seachem equilibrium there is already plenty of Ca/Mg/K/SO4. Potassium nitrate + mono potassium phosphate + trace mineral is all you need.


Trace element (plant prod trace) or CSM + B
Magnesium sulphate (MgSO4)
Calcium sulphate (CaSO4)
Calcium Nitrate (CaNO3)
Potassium Nitrate (KNO3)
Mono potassium phosphate (KH2PO4)
etc.

Bulk fertilizer you can get from mykiss on here. There are other things you can use, but they require a business license - horticulture business of sort.

Estimative index is a good place to start for water column dosing, Even a low light setup will benefit from dosing. 

Personally, I am into experimenting so I play with ratio to see how they affect the look and growth of the plant. From experience cryptocorynes does not like high sulphate (SO4) in the water column. They melt from too much SO4. 

I dose by ratio (weight by scale and premix into 3 bottle of liquid) and add enough to maintain a microsiemens of 100 to 150 for aquarium and 450 to 600 for emersed setup. Our tap water comes out at 40ish microsiemens. 

I do not use the PPS system as there is too much potassium and sulphate for a non established tank full of fish with a built up of organic waste in the substrate.

50% water change weekly. Dose once a week for low light setup. I treat the tanks as softwater so the calcium and magnesium is not high, Enough for the fish shrimp and snails to benefit. hard snail shells without pitting.


I wouldn't use any commercial premix water soluble for house plant or yard. They tend to have a lot more ammonium in the mix.

A little bit of ammonium is ok and actually better for plant growth, but too much can be deadly to the fish. 


Fish waste doesn't provide enough fertilizer because they need time to breakdown in the gravel/substrate to convert to inorganic form for plants to use. In most cases plants doesn't use organic form of fertilizer.


----------



## jonl (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi Edge, thanks for your reply. I never got a notification.

I'm running NICREW aquarium light from Amazon.

So far the root tab seems to be fine with the fish. Fish seem healthy. However, I'm noticing a lot of algae growth on my plants.
My java moss is browning and growing new leaves at the same time. I've reduced my photo period to 8 hours and reduced feeding to a little pinch once a day.

Do you have other recommendations to limit algae growth? I'm thinking of getting some red cherries.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Do you know what type of algae you are getting? Red cherries aren't great at taking care of algae. Amano shrimp is great for black brush algae, but you will quite a few of them. Silver flying fox can eat a lot more than amanos. My guesstimate is 10 to 15 Amano shrimp = 1 silver flying fox for algae consumption. 

If I have to guess, the algae is probably coming from high amount of light and plants dying from lack of nutrient. Dead Organic matter tend to cause a lot of black brush algae and staghorn algae. Green spot is typically low phosphate. Long stringy hair algae is usually Iron from what I have seen. 

If you are doing regular weekly water change then I suggest Estimated Index dosing for simplicity. Moss benefit from water column fertilizer. you can check with mykiss for dry bulk fertilizer.


----------



## jonl (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks for your advice. I never got a notification again...

here's a link to my aquarium


http://imgur.com/rGbFTGe

The browning is very noticeable. I'm able to grow java fern quite well, although they have hair algae on their leaves.

I'm dosing seachem potassium, with recommended dosage, once a week after my 40% weekly water change.

Is this https://www.petsmart.ca/fish/live-fish/goldfish-betta-and-more/algae-eater-4032006.html silver flying fox?
I only have a 10g, i'm afraid if this grows to 11 inch it may be too big for my tank


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

The link you posted is not silver flying fox. April had a bunch when I was there over a month ago. 3 is plenty in a 75 gallon. The tank is almost out of bba for them to eat.






Looks like you can use more Nitrogen in the tank.


----------

